# Bird House of the Dead! : May and June 2014



## Mars Lander (Jun 11, 2014)

Hot on our trail!!

Hello again fellow explorers and those interested in the decay of the once used and seemingly left to languish.

Quite possibly one of the more bizarre and unpredictable of recent explores. Our man in Wales and fellow cohort Antonymes made us aware of a throbbing pin on our map of places of interest'. So off we went to investigate and thereby so taken and intrigued with this place I made a further 2 visits after this.

I bring to you another tale of abandonment and strangeness with a thoroughly nasty surprise, in the form of...







We had no idea what was in store inside here, but all the hallmarks of something good were there, raggedy filthy curtains behind mostly intact windows and the faintest hint of objects albeit gloomy and dusty therein.

One of the first rooms we saw , featured rather curiously lots of skulls and bones of various farm yardery origin. A set of scales and a hook, perhaps then this belonged to a petting zoo or not.






It soon became apparent that the boundaries of what should remain outside rather than in were quite blurred, alongside the residential day to day practicals, lay copious amounts of rubbish, all mixed together in the most haphazard and ill-logical manner. Very much a hoarders house to the nth degree. A delightful addition to the already out of ordinariness, were a multitude of feathered residents that flitted and flew about and in some instances nested atop some of the higher furniture. 

There's actually a kitchen in this somewhere, perhaps disguised as a tip.






Souls may have been cleansed but this didn't transcend to the habitat , well not in the present at least.






Clutter and mess, empty tin cans next to a dress. Wagon wheels of biscuit and wagon wheels of wagons , everything around is vying for attention. Even the microwave had partially cooked food retention. ( ok relax, the entire narrative isn't going to be like that  )






Not sure about you guys but sometimes when you see an old picture , it can be quite mesmerising for reasons totally unknown, as was the case of this rather jovial looking man.






I look back again at this grand and epic mess of the most huge proportion, can you imagine the sheer headache of sorting that out...






Before we go upstairs we go past the old lady...






and into the front room, I am very surprised to see another FOX!! of the same style and pose as the one in 'Sly Fox' , sadly I hear that one has long gone , either by hook or crook  anyhow this one is in much better condition and isn't suffering from any mould. 






On the settee is a box and there in all that is left of the lady that once lived here, including what looked like her will, I leave that folded up...






Near the TV of yesteryear, an old camera , a Codak , not a Nicon or a Kanon to be seen...






and there he is Grrrrrrrrrrrr...






Ok, underneath the coloured in BW picture of bizarreness , its time to go upstairs...






Even upstairs there's no let up with bin fodder and general detritus, as bedroom one reveals a more conservative pile of junk alongside more regular householdery content . Also negotiating the stairs presented an assault course of debris.




[/url]

The way into the attic was barred with large bags of ever waiting to be re-cycled tin cans. Here some bottles can be seen , sometimes these can be used to ascertain the era the house was used or at least a clue to earlier residences in a very rough way. For example the bottles in "Fur House" are just on the turn of the century , in "Dairy Keepers" there was 'briefly' seen a blue poison bottle indicating 1800's and here these are more 1930's. I could be very wrong about all this, am sure someone will poo poo this theory but by then I will probably be roaming around another old house, beyond care and toilet paper.






With no let up in mess, bedroom 2 offers a mass of detail and textures , made up in the form of cobwebs, old things, more rubbish ...






...shoes, cheap jewellery , a box of garden medicine and a potty 






Now we reach the last room and our ghastly surprise ending is almost upon us.

An all together more interesting room , the whole house is really, I have in mind to come again to see more under the blanket of discardments. This dresser near the window has many a trinket and questionable character of yestertimes.






The horror is in view now but not apparent. I take this shot and then think of retaking it as I don't like the red box as its obscuring the dresser and window end of the room a little more than I'd like.






Sshhhh... who is with me on this 3rd visit now, tells me she put it there as it was in the way. I pick it up and there is weight to it. I place my thumbs in the recesses in the corner and with a slight 'pop' and a 'hiss' of air I open the Tupperware like seal and see inside. Initially I am excited and think "oh wow, a stuffed cat.. I wonder if its to go in some kind of never been built scene like the one MR Fox enjoys in his glass encased enclosure...." but NO!! as I inhale it hits me . The most vilest stench of the like I have never encountered or would ever wish to again . Marinating in it's own rotting juice this dead unknown creature gasses the place out in moments, by now the whole upper floor is enveloped in a ghastly air of nast. Cursing and spitting I put the box down and stamp the lid back on. What is this devilry ? What was once a place I regarded as one of the most interesting and returnable explores of recent times became one of instant revulsion and dis-taste. Sshhh... immediately wanted to leave as did I, whereas curiously our driver of the weekend and fellow explorer 'Easy Tigger' just seemed mildly non-plussed. I quickly set the exposure and pre-focused my camera for the last and most ghastly of shots. Non other than a boxed gremlin or whatever , many have guessed as to what it is , but the rather long back legs are the most baffling and monkeys don't have whiskers....do they ? Any way fill in your own blanks and expletives if you care to gaze at the .........eeeewwwwwnesssss!!!!!! below..   






Thanks for looking it was mostly ... help​


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Well Mars, you have done it again! What a great read and fantatsic photos of this place. But WTF is that in that box?!! Horrifying to find im sure, i can only imagine the smell. Top work as always tho. I enjoy reading your reports


----------



## Big C (Jun 11, 2014)

Brilliant report and pictures as always, right weird finale though eh?


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't know why, but if found that last report so funny, there's tears running down my face. It's something you don't expect to see in a biscuit box. I would say its 100'/, primate. Great report and shots,cheers.


----------



## billygroat (Jun 11, 2014)

Super report as always, definitely a cat.. When squashed the legs seem to look longer as the back isn't straight


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 11, 2014)

I have been waiting for this report since Antonymes post. I really wanted to know what it was you found, Ididn't expect that! A very strange place, I hope it died first and was placed in the box. 
Great stuff!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 11, 2014)

Jeez I can smell that from here!  

What a fantastically written report, always love the ethereal storytelling style! 

Thanks for entertaining all of us, now close that box!


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 11, 2014)

Another amazing place,always enjoy your running commentary on the pictures thanks matey


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 11, 2014)

Well that last shot certainly adds to the mystery of this rather strange, intriguing and now macabre abode indeed. And if it were I that had popped that box open, then adding to those ghastly juices would have been an understatement to say the least :shocked:

A most excellent find, and as always....... Top reporting dude


----------



## antonymes (Jun 11, 2014)

Ace mate! Onwards to the next one. The Doll House soon?


----------



## xNatje (Jun 11, 2014)

What a weird find! An enourmous mess, but I would love to find something like that one day, since I am intersted in taxidermi. And that Brownie Kodak, even with the orriginal box! 
Anyway, I hope this location doesn't leak easily beause everything will get stolen very quickly i suppose.
The animal in the box looks more like a dog to me. Or a bunny?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 11, 2014)

Brilliant thank you.love your reports.


----------



## skankypants (Jun 11, 2014)

Another belter Mr Lander,... Superb report.


----------



## MrDan (Jun 11, 2014)

Top report that M, I'd enjoy this place so much, just without the macabre discovery. 
It makes me wonder the story behind this place... more so than normal.

I'd definitely be looking at sending that photo in to some sort of expert and trying to find out what it was out of curiosity. 

Excellent photos, I always find it so difficult in a hoarder's house to capture the beauty as you have. And the narrative fits so well and makes your reports stand out.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 11, 2014)

billygroat said:


> Super report as always, definitely a cat.. When squashed the legs seem to look longer as the back isn't straight



Spot on - the front pad is the give away and the corpse looks strange because the spine is broken. For those of you worried that a live animal was left to die in the box - no the corpse does not indicate anything like that has happened. Natural death (or belted with a spade) and then hidden away - how sad. This is one item I hope does get removed and buried - cats and dogs play an important role in my life, always have.


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 11, 2014)

Fabulous shootings, lolz wordings, but keep your manky catty eeewwwwnesss up your nose not in my eye, if you please. Top stuff as always Mr Lander.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 11, 2014)

I could smell that stench for ages afterwards, poor creature  Superb report and wonderful shots Mr lander! You have given this mess and decay true beauty


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 11, 2014)

Best report I,ve read for ages, so well contructed and mind boggling compulsive reading.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome report! Mmm mummified cat! Nice


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 11, 2014)

Love your reports...
What a gruesome find!!!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 12, 2014)

Quote by Mars Lander - " Here some bottles can be seen , sometimes these can be used to ascertain the era the house was used or at least a clue to earlier residences in a very rough way. For example the bottles in "Fur House" are just on the turn of the century , in "Dairy Keepers" there was 'briefly' seen a blue poison bottle indicating 1800's and here these are more 1930's. I could be very wrong about all this, am sure someone will poo poo this theory but by then I will probably be roaming around another old house, beyond care and toilet paper."

As you state, the gatherings of what we now call 'recyclable' are very good indicators of when places were inhabited. One just needs to be able to piece the clues together in the correct context. From the number of interesting reports you have let us all see, it is obvious that you have the experience to make very valid assumptions on the evidence you see. More importantly for me, your photographs always record details that allow the informed viewer to make the same assumptions and 'flesh' the report out. If this place was wiped off the face of the earth tomorrow, your report allows the history to live on for future generations. This is as it should be - I have been around long enough to realise that it takes something special to turn a mundane collection of 'rubbish' into memorable history, so keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## Soxmilligex (Jun 15, 2014)

Blimey!! 

Great amazing work, Thank you.


----------



## staticnomad (Jun 15, 2014)

Loved everything about this report!! The photos are superb!! Looks such an interesting place


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks lots everyone for your wondrous feedback it is much appreciated. I have updated the report slightly as made a couple of discoveries!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sh*t heads stealing! 
Are they pet coffins? What do the plaques say?


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah pretty much one says bob. :O


----------

